# Snowfall Amounts For Rochester New York



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Does anyone have a prediction for the upcoming storm? I'll start it off, my guess is 13.2 inches. Let's use the airports totals for the final results. The winner gets free beer and wings on Kosty. ( Just breaking your stones ) LOL


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Mow&snow, I keep hearing anywhere from 14-22 inches in Rochester. We will see what happens. NOAA has all of NY under a heavy snow warning


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

They just downgraded us to 8-14" and the storm will end 3 hours earlier than first said. I bet it don't even snow lol


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Just checked 10NBC web site in Rochester. They say 6 to 10 tonight and 15 to 25 total by Wed. night.


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

I am over on the other side of the state almost on the VT line,this is from the NWS site: THE HEAVY SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT
WITH TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 18 TO 36 INCHES EXPECTED. PLEASE
REFER TO THE HEAVY SNOW WARNING STATEMENT FOR FURTHER DETAILS.

CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW IS ALSO EXPECTED FROM
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I say it will be somewhere between 1 and 50 inches!!! LOL Sometimes I think they change the totals hourly just to mess with us!!!

I really think it will be about 16 inches.

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm gonna say 16", at first I thought more, but It looks like it won't hit Rochester as hard as they first thought.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I read in the paper today that the 2 day total for the storm was 21.4 inches. So the winner is.....I don't care I'm too tired.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

Mow & snow- you are too funny!!! LOL


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

forget the airport, what did you guys measure at your customers? I had 18"+ in 24hrs


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Ron - Since I'm right around the corner from you I would have to say your right.(18+ inches in 24 hours)


----------

